# Juicy Sex Life - Any Women have TIPS ?



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

So I am wondering if I am going to be able to reignite 
my sex life with wife. As life kicks in , a child and more
responsibilities what used to be fun for her isnt a priority 
any more..

We used to do 69, oral on each other, adventurous
wild and passion sex where either I was initiating or 
she was aggressive. She used to give me oral and 
lately it seems to be a massage or one way vanilla.

I really want to get her going and have what we have 
back. I feel as if I too dont initiate because she seems 
tired, I want sex in the am , shes sleeping .. I want to 
take a shower with her and she doesnt seem in that 
mode so I shut down how I feel sexually ..

There have been times I think about planning romantic 
trips and then somehow I figure she wont be into any ways
I seem to be checking in her with too much .

I dont get any more BJs, no 69s, no shower , and mostly 
one position that is best for her.

I would love to hear one of your stories where perhaps you 
were in the same situation and things DID change !
Vs hearing a bunch of dead end - non solution answers.

I have lost lots of weight in the last year . she tells me 
every week I look good and how much better i look 
because i have had a trainer for the last year ...

However this being undesired by her has really gotten to me
. a year or more ago I was making more money than I ever 
made and everything was AMAZING financially but we still 
just had sex once per 1.5 to 2 weeks, sometime 1 time every 3 weeks . So I have felt that money didnt really help the situation 
and in fact because I feel like this area could be better it does 
distract me from wanting to work harder because I feel as if 
the relationship and figuring it out seems more important.

Now I am in a different position with less income - however 
my health is better, however again - I want to light up her world and I want her to be excited like we used to.

I even get her gifts, flowers, suprises and we make a date night every week , I goout of my way however for some reason 
I cant seem to figure out this puzzle..

How can we get the PASSION back ? she said she just doesnt feel the same about sex .... any ideas on how to get her ignited again .

I have been working on me a lot , for me mainly however also to become better and raise my sex rank higher and higher ...

Ladies .. ?? Any tips for me ??
I want to change this pattern to something that works for both of us and I also want her to be excited about it as well vs me just being a intimacy evangelist ...and pushing the whole thing 

ANY IDEAS ??


----------



## tommyr (May 25, 2014)

How often do you actually have sex?
Is this less frequent than before?
If so, when did it change? Any ideas why?
And those times when you now do have sex, does she enjoy it?


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

How old is the child? Is she a SAHM? She is burned out.
It starts well before you get into bed. Text her during the day. Maybe one day after work take the child to the park and tell her to take a nice bath and relax and that you will pick up dinner on the way home.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

> So I am wondering if I am going to be able to reignite
> my sex life with wife. As life kicks in , a child and more
> responsibilities what used to be fun for her isnt a priority
> any more..
> ...


I know it's a difficult task to single handedly keep the fires burning but it is an even more challenging task to bring back passion by wishing it to be so.

Passion and passivity cannot exist together. You have mentioned several things, that I bolded above, that you stopped doing.

Want to shower with her, jump in.
Want to have oral sex, go down.
Want to have sex in the morning, roll her over.

You are taking her temperature, judging her to not be interested and turning yourself down before you even get started.

Don't know how old your baby is but there are countless thread here that talk about the difficulty MANY woman have balancing the role of motherhood with the role of sexy girl friend. Women don't compartmentalize well. She is a mother now and she doesn't ever take off the role of mother. What she needs to learn is that being a mother doesn't preclude her from ALSO being the sexy girlfriend. But it won't happen with out many serious conversations and her agreement that she needs to remember how to be the sexy girlfriend.

Congrats on your weight loss! That is wonderful. 

I get that you want to be desired by her. We all want that from our spouses and I'm sorry that becoming a mother seems to flip a switch for so many women and turns off that part of our brain. It is probably no consolation but even when we are aware that our sex drive disappeared once our milk came in, we are just as perplexed about where it went and how to get it back and getting it back is different for everyone. Getting it back won't happen with a passive husband though...


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

So much to say....

For both of you, this is gonna be a big change that is needed for yourselves.

I suggest you read Married Man Sex Life and both of you read Five Love Languages.

Things were great when you were falling in love and they always are. Later in relationships, you can fall in a rut. It takes ongoing conscientious effort by both of you to continue to love each and provide what your spouse needs. The "falling in love" euphoria wears off after a few years and it takes a conscious decision to do what it takes to stay in love.


----------



## TruthHunter (Jul 15, 2014)

I did the same thing... Left my high paying desk job so i could have more time with the family and get in shape and do more manly stuff. But now one of her many excuses for lack of sex is that she is stressed about money! Do whats right for you and the kid, whatever that may be. She may never run out of hoops for you to jump through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

